# Trieste (IT) coffee shop



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

I plan to visit Trieste in Italy. Can you recommend me some speciality coffee shop if there is any?

No illy please


----------



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

So there is no specialty coffee shop?


----------



## coyote (May 23, 2014)

Hey Mazi, in Italy they have Italian style of espresso - from roasting to serving..

In Trieste you have caffee Bazara and they are part of Speciality Coffee Assn. of Europe but also its only Italian style espresso- which I suggest to try and enjoy different approach for roasting/serving.

http://www.bazzara.it/en/#


----------

